# need wheel spacer ebay link



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

a while back i saw a link for some dude on ebay sellin wheel spacers for like 100bucks for all 4.....been lookin for it on here for 1hr...can somebody help me...
link it please



thanks in advance


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Where they aluminum? Plastic? How much space did they give? I found some aluminum spacers that are sold by the pair for like $40 a pair plus shipping... Let me know what you are looking for, and I will find you a link


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

just found the link...the ebay store is called xxbillet1xx i just ordered 4 2"spacers for 100bucks


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> just found the link...the ebay store is called xxbillet1xx i just ordered 4 2"spacers for 100bucks


 I got 4 1.5" ones this for 100 bucs not sure of name but make sure you tighten them b****** down had one come loose on me and ended brakeing a wheel.ss108


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

^^^ loctite is your friend!


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

AAAhHHH!!! Liquid duct tape.


----------



## BigBruteSteve (Sep 19, 2010)

i get it free from work..trust me..i locktite the crap out of everything


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

wow yall use the red i only use blue


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

BigBruteSteve said:


> just found the link...the ebay store is called xxbillet1xx i just ordered 4 2"spacers for 100bucks


 
I have some spacers by them. Great spacers for a great price. Like already stated, just make sure everything is tight when you put em on.


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I get my spacers from rhinopartsandperformance. they are quality made and come with ty-lock nuts. Everytime I have used red loctite it either galds the threads or a "little" heat is needed!


----------

